
The emergence of modern astronomy – a complex mosaic - benbreen
https://thonyc.wordpress.com/2019/10/23/the-emergence-of-modern-astronomy-a-complex-mosaic-part-xxii/
======
avmich
I'd define "modern astronomy" as roughly started with the launch of the Hubble
Space Telescope :( ...

